# The best strings money can buy



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't be fooled by the competition's high prices.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my DP7856K using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my DP7856K using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Centercirclearchery.com

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Centercirclestrings.com

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Not only the best strings, but personally built by one of the best as well! Keep up the great work, Matt. Happy New Year.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy new year and thank you.

Sent from my DP7856K using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

The best strings you can get









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

More pro sets









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

If









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

The nicest and tightest servings ive seen ever ..


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Furious









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I've tried many string makers 
These are the nicest yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmelching (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been using center circle strings for a couple of years and couldn't be more satisfied. Just put a set on my e 35 I am a couple of hundred shots in and they haven't moved. Thanks for a great set of strings at a great price.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

For Quality built strings with a fast turn around time visit www.centercirclestrings.com


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Boom

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Picked up a bunch more material at the ATA show.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Pick up any new brands of material?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

I did grab some fury to try but I don't think it will be any different than 8190f both sk90 material. 
I did spend alot of money at the bcy booth so I have every color offered in 452x bcy X and 8190f

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

BEAR FOOT said:


> I did grab some fury to try but I don't think it will be any different than 8190f both sk90 material.
> I did spend alot of money at the bcy booth so I have every color offered in 452x bcy X and 8190f
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice !


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Furious









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Furious









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSong (Dec 25, 2015)

What would it cost for a custom string for Hoyt Podium Elite? Also how safe is it to keep a spare just in case you are traveling and break a string? Can you store an extra string in a case without it losing its integrity?

Thank you


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Would be 70.00 for Furious or 85.00 for Furious Pro and it would not hurt anything at all to have a spare.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Furious Pro









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my DP7856K using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

What is the benefit of the furious material compared to the X material? 

Is furious as stable? I assume furious is faster? Can you run down a comparison of the 2 materials.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Furious is not a blended material like X its 100% sk90 it is smaller in diameter so it uses more strands. X is a great material too but will still fuzz a little

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Ttt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

